# Insurance in Auckland



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

Just wondering if there is a directory of companies providing insurance services (Health, Property, Car)?


----------



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

And Contents insurance too.

Would you mind sharing various insurances companies you have signed up with together with your experiences in dealing with them?

Thanks


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

avbferry said:


> And Contents insurance too.
> 
> Would you mind sharing various insurances companies you have signed up with together with your experiences in dealing with them?
> 
> Thanks


The big companies are Tower, State (IAG), AMI, currently all our insurance is with Tower. All are reputable.


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I deal with insurance for work, Tower seem to be the slowest to answer the phone usually ten min plus then transferred and longest to authorise a claim. IAG are very quick and seem to have the process right. I insure home and car with AA but you never know how good they are until you have to make a claim so in my experience it would be to use AA and IAG.


----------



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi kiwigser and walshdon,

Thanks for the replies. Just briefly ran through their websites,

AMI provides car, contents, house and travel insurance
State provies car, contents, house and travel insurance
Tower provides car, contents, house, travel, health insurance

Just wondering if there are any other reputable ones that provide health insurance, seems like AMI and State doesn't provide them? Just wanted to check them out for comparison.

Thanks and have a great weekend.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

avbferry said:


> Hi kiwigser and walshdon,
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Just briefly ran through their websites,
> 
> ...


Try Southern Cross Healthcare Group - New Zealand


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

walshdon said:


> I deal with insurance for work, Tower seem to be the slowest to answer the phone usually ten min plus then transferred and longest to authorise a claim. IAG are very quick and seem to have the process right. I insure home and car with AA but you never know how good they are until you have to make a claim so in my experience it would be to use AA and IAG.


I recently had to make a car claim through Tower and found them excellent. No issues with their telephone service, I called them in the morning (already had a claim number from the other party who was accepting full liability and I had a panel beater set up already) and had the full go ahead to have my repairs done the following day.
Fast, easy and efficient in my experience.


----------

